# Which Strangedog cover(s) do you own



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Inspired by another thread...

So which strangedog covers do you have??

I have warm quilt, celtic knot and the black metallic dragonfly (no leather)...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have the Leather - Canvas/Deer. Would really like the World Map but haven't timed it right yet.


----------



## Dallas (Jan 25, 2009)

I have the desert Battle Dress Uniform Camo.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have the Old World Map, I got lucky a few weeks ago and happened to be on the site at the right time.


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the Dragon Fly - Metallic on Black w/Lamb Trim one.  Got lucky, like someone else said.  

And yet, I still compulsively check the site for more covers.  I don't know that I need or WANT another one, but... they're so nice!  And I know the money is going straight to the designer/maker, which is nice, too.

I love the way it makes a "ledge" on the left side when you fold the cover back!  I keep meaning to post pictures...


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I was lucky enough to get the frog one (all green), LOVE IT!!!  Someone here was selling three of his covers, and I was lucky enough to get one   Thank you Sailorman!!!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I have the Black Metallic Dragonfly. Very nice.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I have Peyote, Butterflies, Tan Butterflies, CamoFrog, and Old World Map.  They are great.  Oh, and Dragonfly.....  almost too lovely to use.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Black lamb dragonfly, with no Kindle:-(


----------



## Liz B (Jan 9, 2009)

I have the serious color (beautiful flowers) and the red dragonfly. Now all I need is my Kindle to fill it up!

Liz


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have the serious color cover and no Kindle yet to put in it. 
Anna


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry some of you have had to wait so long for your Kindle!  But you will be very happy when she arrives...


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh -- I have been watching Strangedog for ages -- fell in love with the black lamb dragonfly -- but of course it has been sold out FOREVER. I even dreamt about that darn cover! (You would think that after being sold out of something for months that Strangedog would take down the photo and quit teasing the Kindle Public!)

Well low and behold a brand new black lamb dragonfly was auctioned off on Ebay. Waiting for the auction to end was like waiting for my Kindle after I learned it had been shipped! It came in the mail yesterday. _*I love it I love it I love it!!!!! * _ What a wonderful gift for my Kindle.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Frank has some covers up riht now, including a few of the metallic dragonfly.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I have the black metallic dragonfly without leather and with leather.  I just love that print!


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I have the Dark, Stormy Night cover.  (blue, has lightning bolts on it) 

I just got it in the mail on thursday.  I really really like it.  It's so much better than the stock cover. 

I hope Strangedog gets a K2 and figures out how to make cases for the K2. My dad is getting a K2 in a couple of weeks (supposed to be here March 2nd) and I might be upgrading to the K2 if I like his. (my sister will become the proud owner of my K1 and my Dark, Stormy Night cover if I upgrade) 

So, hopefully Strangedog will have K2 covers by the time I upgrade. I'll probably send him the fabric for my next cover if he does special orders like that.  I want a patriotic cover. (and I have a ton of patriotic fabrics) 

I really love this new cover.  People notice the Kindle more.


----------



## speters (Feb 18, 2009)

I really like the leather/canvas but have never managed to be there when he has one. Now I think I'll wait to see what he has for the K2 since it's not coming with a cover to begin with.


----------

